# pile of pales



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

just got back last night from a 2 1/2 day trip to montana with DuckP. lost count but would say we seen around 80 coyotes.calling was awesome when the winds were light and still decent when it picked up :thumb: . due to a mis-functioning gun i blew 3 easy 40-70 yard shots. my partner on the other hand took up my slack. he shot 2 runneres at 313 and 330. hell of a shot for an old blind man :sniper: in the wide open hills, its not always easy reading the terrain and figger how their gonna come in and ended up having LOTS of them get downwind. was a great way to end the year. we killed 11 and really should have had 18-20. need to get my gun fixed for next year. hopefully gas $'s will be down next year so it won't be so expensive.although the fur is STILL NICE . just got back from selling them and was quite happy with the $ we got. as of yesterday, i've killed 155 coyotes this year which i NEVER could have dreamed was possible. i really learned alot this past year and enjoyed picking up tid-bits from you all. i'll still shoot local coyotes when i can but think it's my last trip till next fall. thanks again Duck for a great trip. i thourally enjoyed spending time with someone who REALLY knows how to "get-er-done".


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

bearhunter,

Nice job. Great way to end the season. Could I ask how much you did get for the yotes, and if you sold them as is without skinning?? Was it a ND fur buyer?

Thanks in advance for any info you want to share.
KD


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Kdog, thanks. sold them The Fur Shed in Downer mn. got 25 for 5-6 and 15-20 for the rest. in the round.
p.s. where the hell have you been??


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bearhunter,
The pleasure was mine.Great trip,thanks.Couple points on your poor shooting.Lets see,you've shot 155 coyotes so far this year,you and your bro Tom won the Coyotehunter Tournament Series,your rifle 'malfunction' was such that it would discharge at times when the safety was released and you never missed anything after switching rifles,now all considered I hope you don't think anyone really is going to believe you blew easy shots.I know better!!!!!The opposite is the truth-you are one of the best live game shots I've had the privilege of hunting with over the last 50 years or so.FACT.
As to seeing 80,I'd say at least that many but also that you spotted 79 of the 80 first.  Thanks for pointing out the ones I shot.  
I learned a lot this trip and owe you.Fun,fun time!
It produced a first for me though.First time I've ever let a coyote stroll sneakily by me at 50 yards or so without shooting.Why?Cause I knew you were about to have a 'chit your shorts' moment in seconds cause you couldn't see him coming.I didn't know though that at the end of Mr Yotes sneak attack it was literally going to attack your call and jump nearly in your lap.How you recovered and killed it I'll never know.And,by the way,your set up method was brilliant-a tip that will give me an extra 10 or so next year.Thanks!


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

duckp and bearhunter,

The setup method duckp speaks about...is it something you would share? I too would like 10 more coyotes next year :beer:

KD


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Kdog,
I screwed up and should have kept my mouth shut perhaps.This tip is just being extra cautious on your set up when dealing with late season coyotes.Give them a secure sneak approach route whenever possible-one that does not allow them to see the sound source from distance.
Good hunting.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

it was a new tecnique for me. kinda a spur of the moment deal after having coyotes outwit me in this place all year. won't include the detail as this will help in future tournaments  .next time i'm bringing a shotgun :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice work man! Lots of dogs in that country.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks Xdeano. lots of dog but lots of hunters too  never encountered hunters there before. DuckP had a wonderfull set-up get spoiled by a road warrior in a brown truck :******: can't complain though. checked out some new country and seen new sights. now if i can just get DuckP to quite wathing infomertials at 4:30 am and getting all horned-up  :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

spare us the details on what he was watching.

No place is untouched this time of year.

xdeano


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

True that Xdeano.. I see more and more minnesotans :******:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

kvernum3 said:


> True that Xdeano.. I see more and more minnesotans :ticked:


ah, don't worry Mitch. no Minnesotan will ever be as good as you  :rollin: :rollin: wishin i lived where you do.. i'd have one hell of a fur check for the year  heck i may have had over 200 (MYSELF)!! :thumb: you'll be fine though.. really, you will  you think it's bad now??? wait till you put out the infamous DVD :wink: heck, you may even see some wisconsonites comin  . your kinda a handsome fella. take off your face mask for pics and smile.  .


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ha.. no man... dont worry, its just unreal how someone can shoot 15 dogs in a tourney and a week later atleast 5 guys know of were you were hunting.. its sad actually. Loose lips sink ships.. Oh and so do landowners :lol: .. Dont worry, ill have er cleaned up in that area for ya next season.. early september calling? sounds good to me  . Maybe When I show you the dvd you will recognize the area :beer: Maybe if you didnt piss and mone about gas and tournaments being soooo expensive youd reach 200 :thumb: .. Priorities!!!..


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Mitch, your diggin a deep hole for yourself :rollin: 1st off, yeah,lots of people know where i hunt. i don't hide it.
2nd, i don't have someone to pay for my tournament entry fee's and gas money :roll: when you get off the tit and are on your own, you'll see :thumb: 
you go right ahead and clean up those dumb sept. dogs with your "secret sound". i'll go up later and clean up after you when their prime  
land owners up there call me quite often. seems the locals ai'nt doing a very good job oke: 
now lets put this #'s thing into perspective shall we  .you live in the BEST coyote area in the U.S.A.. i live in the worst. i've personally killed 157 this year.. you've killed how many (yourself)??. those #'s you and Marty put up this year are great and kudo's to you but the shear amount of coyotes you have within easy driving distances and the amout of time you 2 put in, it shoula been twice that :wink: 
you posted to me on another board quote " Dave, jelousy is a VERY BAD THING. indeed it is :wink: 
you'll be a fine coyote hunter someday. just keep at it :thumb: 
eace: eace:
edited to add: let me know when the DVD comes out. i'll order one but would like it autograped please :wink:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Id love to autograph it.. O and about your "numbers". you go out in june and july and clean up on territorial adults.. what a hand you are!.. :thumb: .. its gonna be interesting to see if you drag your fat patootie up to williston next year.. and by myself? over the spring and summer? Ive killed over 400 coyotes myself.. ADC work for ranchers all summer. but I dont talk much about that cause I dont like doing it unless its needed. its like shooting fish in a barrel. pat yourself on the back buddy, your doin one hell of a job.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Mitch, does this mean we can't be friends??. :. (fat patootie?? come on. you can do better than that. actually, personal insults are against this forums rules :wink:. now, i can see why your a bit embarrased having someone from outta state come up to your backyard and beating you but it's over Mitch. next year i'll bring my .17hmr so you stand a chance .
you stated over on PM's that you were done talking to me!  what gives??. you have my phone # if you want to dicuss or send me a pm. .p.s i still do like you even though you've taken abit of a turn :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Mixed signals here possibly?
I see under definition #2 'patootie' can be a term of endearment.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=patootie


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn computer takes a dump and I miss all the good stuff!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

mitch, you must have ment "Sweet Patootie'' that's in definition 4?

This is exactly why a person who brags about numbers never gets themselves anywhere. pictures and numbers on this board is like talking politics or religion with a catholic. It's stupid and you'll get a headache doing it.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> mitch, you must have ment "Sweet Patootie'' that's in definition 4?
> 
> This is exactly why a person who brags about numbers never gets themselves anywhere. pictures and numbers on this board is like talking politics or religion with a catholic. It's stupid and you'll get a headache doing it.
> 
> xdeano


 gotta (kinda) disagree on pic's/#'s. i love looking at good pics of dead stuff and like to hear how others are doing #'s wise.
i've never been a braggart or a competitive person. i think anybody that has a passion for anykind of hunting should enjoy other peoples sucsess's as long as the jelousy bug doe'snt get in the way. i'd love to see some of your pics along with BBJ's, King Canada's( where the hell is he)?? Kdogs,ect. one can actually learn something just by looking at pics if you observe well. i love looking at Mitch's photos. he's a good hunter for his age and i suspect he'll get better as time goes on. just wish he'd lose his angryness eace: 
i guess i'll throw my camera away now oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I guess different stroks for different folks. I've just gotten to the point that both numbers and pictures don't mean much to me. I don't take pictures of the ones that I kill, but I can recall in my memory of the ones that were lucky and got away. My memory is what I have and all the coyotes that i've killed just become another one. After a while when you kill a coyote you won't get that fuzzy feeling in your stomach, high heart rate (buck fever). I don't get that at all anymore.

That is why pictures and numbers don't mean much to me. I like seeing pictures of others out hunting, but for me it's a waste of time. That is why you'll never see a picture of a coyote on any of my threads, unless it's unusual as hell. Bucks, that's like that black fox, I'd be on cloud 9 if i'd come across that. You just don't get that chance.

I'm not trying to be an ***, even though it might come across that way. If people want to take pictures, go for it. 

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im with xdeano.

I also kind of grew up hunting predators for money. It was "business". Sure, we had fun doing it, but it was relatively seriously taken. I got chewed out more than once by my old man for missing a $50 fox. They werent necessarily a "game animal", they were supplemental income. We were out there to make money, fun was a byproduct. And now, even with fur prices not anywhere near where they were, I still sort of have that mentality (but im slowly getting over it :wink: ).

Ill still take pictures of a unique animal, but thats about it. And no, the ugly orange coyotes of SE North Dakota dont count as unique.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, this initial post sure went downhill. I've always enjoyed the stories of guys who were excited about their experiences and success. Personally, I think the stories have much more value to us guys who have yet alot to learn. The stories that go with the pictures tend to leave out the opinions, and stick with what really happened. Guys like Sask don't post stories anymore which is sad. The sad turn of this thread may be one reason why. I have thoroughly enjoyed Mitches stories, as well as this one by Bearhunter, and the pictures that go along with them. Heck, most Forums have a picture thread - just because people enjoy them so much, so I would think that pictures are OK for most of us. The only thing that gets people into trouble is asking/telling where they had their success. A fun area to hunt can be ruined in a hurry that way.

There I go rambling on -Bla-Bla-Bla
Have a nice day,
KD


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you have a question, ask it. People will answer it. You can't learn if you don't ask questions. Some of the stories are fun to read i'd agree, but i'm not going to be one to post up pictures and gloat about how well i've done in a year. First off, i'm not like that, i'm a pretty quiet person who likes to stay to himself, second I couldn't tell people an exact number if I had to, i don't keep track.

People get crazy over numbers plain and simple. When you start talking about high numbers, "secret sounds" and post pics of where you're at, people start to get inquisitive in exactly where you were hunting. It isn't a secret that the area where mitch is hunting has a high population density of very nice western heavies. I've hunted those areas, very nice dogs, and a lot of them. But if it were me i'd keep my mouth shut so that i can keep putting up the numbers year after year without people infringing on my area. Instead of saying that you shoot 200+ coyotes, (and maybe a bit of modesty), say that you've only shot a few. It'll get you under the radar and keep your good ground to yourself. That being said Mitch, i think you've already screwed the pooch. Lessons are learned hard some times.

So, please don't listen to me, i don't know anything about anything. Don't let me stop you guys from posting up pictures and stories, just don't ruin it for yourself.

modesty can get you more places than bragging.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

People just dont realize how much of an impact internet info can have. Lots more guys tooting at coyotes now than just five years ago. And lots of guys willing to travel to do it. A lot of guys frequent forums like this, they never post, but their sure as hell reading.

Get a couple guys that glean info off sites like this, they hit "your" area, have a good hunt, go home and tell nine buddies. A few can turn into a crowd in a real hurry the way information moves these days.

Why do you think they banned "internet scouting" for waterfowl on this site? It can have a HUGE impact.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Show pics of big walleyes on 4-5 fishing sites while touting your area and what happens?Ditto on muskies?Ditto on waterfowl?Deer?Elk?Damn near anything and you'll have a crowd.Soon.Anywhere,any State,even Canada with respect to certain species.
$$,gas prices,non-res licenses,nothing matters anymore,you 'advertise',you get results.Your choice.
One of my best friends lives 175 miles west of the area involved in this post and he see's coyote hunters from 4-5 different States every year now.Life in the fast lan  e.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Kdog quote: "Guys like Sask don't post stories anymore which is sad. The sad turn of this thread may be one reason why."

Hi, Kdog and others: During my time at Nodak, I've posted many stories, ones that often took a long time to write but which I thought were worth the effort, and which I enjoyed doing. Those stories weren't only about the successes I had but also about the failures I endured. Why? I consider myself a reasonably good yote hunter and a reasonably good shot. Perhaps by posting my successes and failures, I could pass on a few lessons but -- just as importantly -- learn something from fellows who were proficient at the sport and would pass on their experiences which would in turn enable me to whack a few more dogs. I'm certainly not too proud to take a few pointers from guys who've worked hard, played the game, and have the results to prove it.

I don't mean to be critical because what I have to say probably won't resonate with many people on this forum but it is discouraging to view what this forum has become. Kdog has it right, this forum has in many ways become a disappointment. Let me give an example. Several months back, I posted about killing four dogs on one stand. I tried to paint a picture with words -- the lay of the land, the rifle I was shooting, the caliber of the rifle, the bullet type and grain, the distances, and other aspects of the hunt that I thought might be of some use to other hunters. I wasn't boasting, I was just telling fellow hunters how my hunt unfolded in the hopes they could pick up a useful pointer or two and, in the meantime, pass on something they had obsered and experienced in their hunts. There were few replies.

I said this months ago and my opinion hasn't changed: This forum has deteriorated in quality. If you doubt what I say, look at the posts, look at the frequency of the posts, try to remember the people who contributed insightful posts but are no longer here because this forum no longer has any interest for them. Many of these people and the knowledge they possessed were the reason I was willing to put the effort into telling stories which in turn might encourage the exchange of meaningful and informative posts.

There's been an enormous change in this forum since I got on board a few years back -- and it hasn't been for the better. As I said a few months back, the direction it's taken is a downward one.

So, MItch and and Bearhunter and whoever has a story to tell, please tell it. Even I, once the new season starts, may resume my storytelling. Because if we don't this forum -- if it continues on the path it has taken -- will die a tragic (but maybe necessary) death.

Good luck and keep the stories (however few and far between they may be) coming. Saskcoyote


----------



## anyuta34i (Mar 25, 2011)

Do not eat 1 a heavy meal fore several hours before your class. yoga is best practiced on an empty stomach. Do new york escorts drink water, both before and after your practice in order to keep your new york asian escort body well hydrated.yoga for a beginner is the first step on a journey of ever new york asian escorts increasing self-awareness, a greater level of strength, endurance, and flexibility, and a nyc asian escorts deeper sense of peace. Have fun and enjoy everything along the way!Della Menechella is a yoga and fitness enthusiast who has been involved in fitness for over thirty years.tel : 212-655-5444


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

To all of you guys that take time to post your stories and pics thank you. I read pretty much every one and always enjoy hearing what went wrong and what went right. I have picked up quite a few tidbits of useful info and learn something from every one I read. There are some great guys on these forums, and I hope they continue to frequent here. I have learned a lot from these forums, and a lot about people's different takes on hunting. Keep it coming!


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

I 2nd Jonnyr7. I think that sharing techniques in calling, set up, and closing the deal is awesome. Everyone, including seasoned veterans can always learn something new. Sharing locations is a bad idea, but everything else is great. I think anyone other than a predator control agent should get an internal smile every time you out smart any game animal, be it a Mallard, Coyote, Bobcat, or Deer? Guys that are out there killing to protect sheep and cattle are doing it for a living, or partial living, so to get to a point where it's just another dead animal is pretty much inevitable? Like a porn star, or a pest control guy&#8230;.It's got to get to a point where "it's just another day"? I on the other hand, will quit doing it, if it ever gets to that point. :thumb:


----------

